# Longshot - Looking for Gamers in Burley Idaho



## DiamondB (Feb 27, 2004)

I just got a job offer and will be moving to Burley Idaho in a month.  I know it is an incredible longshot, but if anyone out there happens to be in the Burley area please let me know.


----------



## DiamondB (Oct 4, 2004)

Bump.  Still looking for gamers in Burley/Rupert area.


----------



## Tavic (Oct 4, 2004)

i realize you are now in burly but i see that you are from meridian. if you happen to know some one in that area looking for a game please have them shoot me an email Boots(at)cableone(dot)net

thanks
Boots


----------



## DiamondB (Oct 15, 2004)

Bump


----------



## DiamondB (Aug 1, 2005)

Bump.

Now I'm really needing a gaming fix.  I'm willing to travel a bit, anyone in the Twin Falls area looking for a player?


----------



## Goranothos (Aug 6, 2005)

I feel your pain. I'm not having a great deal of luck either here in Podunk...er...Tri-Cities TN. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## DiamondB (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for the sympathy.  If it weren't for being online I'd be going absolutely nuts.  Unfotunately Play by Post isn't quite as fulfilling as face-to-face.


----------

